# Take Electricity Seriously!



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

:sleep1::sleep1:


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

good video 
not like some of the insults to intelligence we've had to see


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Meh. I work live all the time and I aint died yet. What doesn't kill you only makes you stronger.

Eta: 12 minute video? My ADD can't handle any movie that long unless there are boobies. Are there boobies in that video?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Most of us take our and our clients safety seriously , yet many of us have issues taking the safety biz seriously Joe

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> Eta: 12 minute video? My ADD can't handle any movie that long unless there are boobies. Are there boobies in that video?


That same fat nurse on the responder code does it for me Commando....:jester:~CS~


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> ...Eta: 12 minute video? My ADD can't handle any movie that long unless there are boobies. Are there boobies in that video?


 That should be standard fare in safety videos: _"At some point in this film, there is a 2 second clip of Angelina Jolie pole-dancing. We won't tell you when, so pay close attention or you'll miss it."_


----------

